# How to Square a Wall or Layout for a Foundation



## Gary in WA

Nice! I used to use that theory for framing foundations and decks, it's a good one! Even nicer with the old "construction master" calculator, lol. When I needed a 45* brace on a 7' high gable end, I thought; There must be a quicker way than all that math... Realizing when I made the cuts for rafters using the framing square set on 1' each way (tongue/blade) the diagonal measurement always added 5" or 17" total in the flat plane -- used as a standard. So applying that to the length I needed for the brace; 7' times 5 = 35" + 7' = 1" short of 10' or 9'11" Math= 9' 10-13/16"..... 5' height = 5x5 = 25" (2' 1") plus 5' = 7'1" Math= 7' 7/8" Close enough for a brace.

I'll use this for* rough *square on footings, etc.--- obviously it won't work on accuracy needed measurements, 20' footing leg each way for a right-angle is 20 x 5 = 100" OR in ft./in. = 8'4" + 20' = 28'4" Math check= 28' 3-7/16" --- so I'm off 9/16" in diagonals of 20', good enough for a quick footing set without a calculator or phone-- just head math. Neat part is; go to an larger number than needed (for feet/with inches) and set the pin/mark there for the rough-set, snap the line to that.

Gary
PS. Though I'd share that, if you don't mind...


----------



## drywall paul

*square a wall? use the 3,4,5 triangle method*

use the 3 4 5 triangle concept...(6 8 10 also works)


----------

